# Glorfindel and his re embodiment



## Mithrellas.Dagoranna (Sep 26, 2017)

I have ever read that Glorfindel was resurrected. And some articles says that:

1.If someone was reembodied, he will reembody as an infant, but not through birth. And he will gain his memories gradually, as he grows.

2.He will be given a new body, alike the old one. But he will gain his memories gradually.

3. Just like no.2 a new body, but along with all of his memories

Or there are other options? I dont know. But perhaps you know, you can share! Thanks!!

And oh, one more,

If Glorfindel was given a new body that was alike with his body before he died, was he showed again as an adult (like he was supposed to be) or an adolescent? Or even an infant?


----------



## Elthir (Sep 27, 2017)

_"I have ever read that Glorfindel was resurrected. And some articles says that: 1. If someone was reembodied, he will reembody as an infant, but not through birth. And he will gain his memories gradually, as he grows."
_
Tolkien's early (and long held) idea was that Elves were reborn as infants (by regular birth), regaining memories of their former lives as they grew. This idea was ultimately rejected however.

_"2. He will be given a new body, alike the old one. But he will gain his memories gradually._
_3. Just like no.2 a new body, but along with all of his memories."_

Generally speaking, Elves (not just Glorfindel) were given identical bodies. I'm not sure Tolkien mentions the memory factor in any late references. And if that's so, it's possibly because (I assume), with an identical body, inside and out, the memory of the former life is naturally retained.

With respect to the former conception, Tolkien imagined that Elves being reborn as infants must have new bodies, "and this must be a condition of pain to the reborn fea." The Elvish word fea translates roughly to "spirit".

This was a notable factor with respect to the rejection of the idea of rebirth in new bodies.

_"And oh, one more,"_

No problem 

_"If Glorfindel was given a new body that was alike with his body before he died, was he showed again as an adult (like he was supposed to be) or an adolescent? Or even an infant?"_

If I recall correctly, Tolkien doesn't say explicitly, but for myself I assume it was the mature body that was held in the memory of the _fea_, and so the mature body that was reconstructed.

Glorfindel is a well known example of not only reincarnation, but returning to Middle-earth and having a part in Frodo's tale. And he's somewhat unique in that he was pardoned _before_ the Noldorin ban was lifted, but that's because...

... he's awesome


----------

